# Regarding old TB scars on chest



## Navid29

Dear all I need help,
I went to Abu Dhabi last month i.e on 9th April 2018 and after that 1 week my visa medical done ,and after 4 days results come ,in that they give me unfit certificate , because I had TB on 2006 and at that time I took 6 month proper medication and my TB absolutely cured ,now they said old TB scars are sighted in my chest so as per law u have to deport ,n 4th may 2018 I have deport to India ,I feel very bad 😥,this moment I can't forget , actually my 2 medicals done in Abu Dhabi ,1st for adnoc that medical I got FIT , all test I have passed ,and 2nd is visa medical in that due to scars they deport me ,I want to know only is that ,like me alot of candidates are there ,due to only old scars (inactive TB which totally cured and no trouble to any other person ) UAE gov deported and because of that our future is finished ,y UAE gov.will take all test of that candidate and then decided to deport or not ,y????
Any body can tell me what's is solutions for this situation ?plz IAM getting alot frustrated for this ,and they stamp on my passport only exit stamp,is this permanent banned for me?


----------



## Navid29

Dear all I need help,
I went to Abu Dhabi last month i.e on 9th April 2018 and after that 1 week my visa medical done ,and after 4 days results come ,in that they give me unfit certificate , because I had TB on 2006 and at that time I took 6 month proper medication and my TB absolutely cured ,now they said old TB scars are sighted in my chest so as per law u have to deport ,n 4th may 2018 I have deport to India ,I feel very bad 😥,this moment I can't forget , actually my 2 medicals done in Abu Dhabi ,1st for adnoc that medical I got FIT , all test I have passed ,and 2nd is visa medical in that due to scars they deport me ,I want to know only is that ,like me alot of candidates are there ,due to only old scars (inactive TB which totally cured and no trouble to any other person ) UAE gov deported and because of that our future is finished ,y UAE gov.will not take all test of that candidate and then decided to deport or not ,y they are directly deport if candidates even if FIT now ????
Any body can tell me what's is solutions for this situation ?plz IAM getting alot frustrated for this ,and they stamp on my passport only exit stamp,is this permanent banned for me?


----------



## Laniedelafuente

Hi we have the same case last july i got deported but i want to comeback next year 😞


----------

